# Dealing with asbestos



## wrenched (May 15, 2011)

One of our accounts is having their roof redone; the roofers managed to fill a rain water leader with gravel and possibly tar. The problem here is the leaders inside the building are an odd size asbestos cement pipe with CI elbows. We're putting together an action plan, but I'm wondering if anyone else has dealt with a similar situation, and if so, what was the process.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

According to OSHA you must contact an asbestos removal company. This way you are safe and anyone working with you or in the perimeter are safe.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Use a jetter to bring it all back to you and a shop vac to suck it out.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't mess with it. Have an abatement company handle the removal.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

He's in Canada so he needs to follow whatever rules about asbestos apply there but they are probably similar to ours...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

If you have to disturb just a tiny bit,wet it down throughly with water,the water will keep the dust from goin airborne


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I sprinkle that stuff on my cornflakes


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I sprinkle that stuff on my cornflakes


Eww, you eat cornflakes. Everyone knows asbestos dust is best on rice crispies.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I sprinkle that stuff on my cornflakes


I love the smell of asbestos in the morning,smells like victory. Or a green inspection sticker from plbing inspector:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wrenched (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies; it's nice to be able to get input in a respectful environment. 

I'm mostly interested in seeing how other plumbers deal with asbestos situations, and particularly if anyone has dealt with this type of system before. 

Everything is being done under regs. An asbestos remediation specialist is handling enclosures and will cut out a section of the piping in a glove bag. We will camera inspect the system and clear the blockage with augers/mini-jetters. If we clear the blockage, we'll then install a section of system 15 piping with appropriate shearband couplings. Extra hangars have been installed to support the piping after the cut. 

The contractor is asking for guarantees about the scope of work and lack of leaks in the repair, but both the remediation company and I have said we can't guarantee anything(apart from finding some of the blockage), asbestos being what it is.


----------



## Dung Ho (Aug 5, 2015)

i have hydrojetted residential asbestos cement 4" sewer lines. Usually in great shape other than settling or being raised by roots. Dont know about OSHA, but NASSCO says you can jet to 5000psi...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Glove bags aint cheap and only are able to mediate a couple of feet at a time. We did abatement offshore in the Gulf. Regs are stricter out there. 

Hope you all priced high.


----------

